# Need Help...Is Something Wrong With Pioneer Elite SC-25?



## cjm8232 (Feb 16, 2012)

I just purchased a used Pioneer SC25.

I am upgrading from an older Yamaha RX-V795. My front speakers are Paradigm 11seMkiii towers. This old set up sounded amazing but I wanted to upgrade to get the newest DTS/Dolby decoding.

Anyhow, so I set the SC25 up and it sounds very thin and tinny. Also the max volume on the SC25 is +12 and I need to put it up to at least 0 or +2 to have it sound loud (and it still sounds like garbage)! My old Yamaha was extremely loud at half volume, I couldn't even imagine going 3/4th to max volume on the Yamaha.

I ran the MACCAC and everything and it was no help. It sounded bad and thin and "quiet" in all modes including plain stereo (which is plain old 2 channel) and stream direct (which applies no processing and is only 2 channel). I did a master reset to get rid of the previous owners settings, and that did not make a difference.

I tried it with a Dave Matthews live in Radio City Blu-Ray, the FM Tuner, an iPod and all inputs sounded like garbage.

Is it possible that the receiver I bought is bad? Can a receiver be blown?

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

cjm8232 said:


> Is it possible that the receiver I bought is bad? Can a receiver be blown?


Is it possible that a used receiver can have performance issues? 

ahhhhhhhh....yeah... (And I will be generous and not comment on how one can tell using DMB as an indicator, seeing as how the vocals are nasal and almost indistinguishable on a Good day...:heehee

That is why it is normally best practice to test and examine used devices before purchasing or to have a good return policy in writing.


----------



## cjm8232 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah DMB is not ideal...I tried it with Stanley Clarke, Eric Clapton, and other inputs too.

Using it to watch Star Trek (movie) it sounded pretty good. It's mainly in 2 channel stereo listening that it really sounds like garbage.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

The _real _problem is that with the use of such objective technical language that no one determine exactly what you are talking about except that you don't like it based upon the assessment that "it sounds like garbage".

With luck you can return it; but I suspect the seller is long gone and glad to be rid of the unit if it is indeed as you describe! Maybe next time you will test the equipment before purchasing what I am sure was probably assumed to be a 'steal' of a deal....


----------



## cjm8232 (Feb 16, 2012)

I described the sound as "thin" and "tinny" and lacking bass. To add further adjectives, I would say overly bright and harsh treble. I messed with the X-Curve which is supposed to quell some of the really high frequencies.

Actually I purchased it from Amazon so a return will not be any problem to return it, I am just not 100% sure that something is wrong with it.

Is possible that something is wrong with it, that it's putting out the above described sound? I am not trying to argue with you, I am just trying to determine if there is in fact something wrong.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

All you have done is provide us with your subjective opinions, and you want us to evaluate the unit based on that.

Is the unit OK? Who knows.

Thus far you have defined that _something_ is wrong. 

That's all we have to go on.

So you are welcome to argue with me if you like - as based upon a lack of objective data, I have no idea as to if _something _is actually wrong or not, and if there is something wrong, what it might be. Perhaps it is a problem with my antenna, but my psychic abilities are ebbing today...

Good luck.


...As far as reasonable measures that YOU might do:
You might first obtain the user manual and make sure everything is configured as the Manufacturer intended and not simply as you assume...And if you suspect a problem, it might also be worth the minimal service fee for a local repair center to do a cursory once over on it.

Also, if there are any local dealers, it might be worthwhile to see if you can audition one with a source you are familiar with to see if the behavior is typical of the unit...

Noting that you mention that you got it from Amazon from a reputable dealer who offers returns, if you are not satisfied with it, I would definitely consider returning it, as there is no reason that you should settle for sub par response if you have the option...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack .

Glad you got it off Amazon and have a good return policy, you know roughly what it should sound like and it sounds like you got a defective unit.


----------



## cjm8232 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen for your input and time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would be surprised if it was the AVR. The 11SEMKIII's are beasts and are not the easiest speakers to drive. In addition, 0db is considered Reference Level and is what your AVR is calibrated (via MCACC) to be and is the level that DVD's and Blu-rays are Mastered to be played back at. Also, with earlier AVR's, up to 75% of the gain was between 6 and 12 O'Clock. This was done for Customers to be blown away at how loud it was at say 30-40% of how high the Volume Knob went. The corollary being that past 12, most had little if any additional power.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would as usually have to agree with Jack, Are you following the proper instructions as to how you go about running the MMAC room correction? The mic needs to be placed on a tripod and be placed at ear height on the spot where you sit and you should be reading several positions not just one spot.


----------



## cjm8232 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the constructive input Jack and Tony!

Per the manual I did another master reset, re-ran the MCACC and this time I shut off the fridge, dehumidifer, moved the coffee table out of the room and put the mic up on a makeshift tri-pod and wow what a difference! It now sounds really really good!

And yes the 11seMKiii's are prety hefty load to drive being 6 ohm speakers and with dual 8" woofers, but it seems like this Pioneer can handle them.

Thanks again!


----------

